# CVA Optima .50 cal Pistol



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience/opinions on these guns? Considering getting one for deer season to try out handgun hunting. Seems to be a cheaper way to try it out plus you get more use due to muzzle loader season.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . . Not legal to use muzzleloading pistol to hunt deer!


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

